# Neglect case so close to home..?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Make the call.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Make the call.

Don't blame the stallion, it's behavior that was allowed to happen through his raising and handling. There is zero reason why he can't act politely except that he wasn't ever made to.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

For the sake of discussion here (and recognizing it's hindsight), perhaps it would have been better to just chase the horses out of your yard and then make the call to the authorities -- let it become their problem and then I strongly suspect more progressive steps would have been made to rectifying the horsekeeping arrangements. The downside to this would be what happens to the horses after the dust settles.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Our local authorities are garbage when it comes to animal neglect apparently. I shot an email to the equine division of the humane society with pictures of the place earlier. I posted some on my blog, but they aren't the greatest.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Chevaux said:


> For the sake of discussion here (and recognizing it's hindsight), perhaps it would have been better to just chase the horses out of your yard and then make the call to the authorities -- let it become their problem and then I strongly suspect more progressive steps would have been made to rectifying the horsekeeping arrangements. The downside to this would be what happens to the horses after the dust settles.


I probably should have, but with the leadrope still on the gelding, I wanted to make sure he wouldn't get hurt. Plus if my horses got out, I'd want the help too. 








here's the gelding if it'll work. He had huge patches of fur missing and was cut and bleeding. The stud was cut as well but not that bad.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I would report her now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Yep, our AC and police are pretty crap at dealing with that kind of situation as well. I had the same situation with an abandoned horse next door to me, but he never ended up in our yard. I'd report it anyway, make myself a nuisance until they come check up on them. In my case the horse was abandoned for two weeks, cops and AC called, and nothing. They informed her that she could be facing jail time, so she came maybe once a week, apparently that's so much better. Now they have two horses, no running water, and are there a few times a week. I had to separate myself from the situation cause it was so upsetting and nothing was being done. But, anyway, good luck to you and those poor horses and dogs!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I know that you want to help these horses, but handling the unmanageable is a good way to seriously get hurt, so stop that. _(Honestly, I would pull out and shoot to kill ANYBODY's stud that got into my turnout bc I have a mare who wants foal#5 so badly she can taste it.)_
I would contact a local newspaper and tv news. Bring them photos of the neglect and offer to help them to get the story in print and on the air. Embarrass the local authorities for their slothfulness.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Corporal said:


> I know that you want to help these horses, but handling the unmanageable is a good way to seriously get hurt, so stop that. _(Honestly, I would pull out and shoot to kill ANYBODY's stud that got into my turnout bc I have a mare who wants foal#5 so badly she can taste it.)_
> I would contact a local newspaper and tv news. Bring them photos of the neglect and offer to help them to get the story in print and on the air. Embarrass the local authorities for their slothfulness.


I originally was going to let them be. Mainly because I absolutely despise this lady. But the gelding still had a leadrope on and I couldn't sit around knowing he could possibly kill himself if something went wrong because of that. When I first saw them, I didn't know the other was a stud and didn't know he had just attacked my friend, all I was worried about was that leadrope getting off or the horse getting caught. And the gelding was being really sweet and was actually petrified. They didn't get in anyone's field, because all our fences can stop full grown idiot bulls if we need them to. Hers are some weird electric fencing? Basically glorified rope. Honestly even if these animals get rescued, he probably WILL be put down. He's what, almost as old as my Ray boy? A year younger so like 5-6? And hasn't ever really been handled. He's just out there to pasture breed his dam and the little sorrel mare, and both of them are really too skinny to have a baby. Not to mention one of them is his dam. 

No use in the media getting involved. Nobody out here really cares about horses. Plus the media and police in this town are all related so you can't complain about any of them. Our sheriff was caught by out of town police stealing drugs from the lockers and had been for years. Nobody said a word because they were all related to him. I did, however, email a friend of mine at the humane society some pictures of the nonsense and hopefully she'll be able to do something.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

What really irks me about this stallion is that when he was born (accident baby, first off) she was preaching about how she was just going to sell him when it was time to be weaned so she wouldn't have to mess with it. Then he got older and she preached about how she was going to geld him and sell him before he hit 2. Then she was going to geld him and give him to a friend as a 2 year old, but train him because she's some self-proclaimed professional trainer. Now she is keeping him around to breed her mares and then she's going to geld him. Yeah, right. :-x This lady just literally got tired of dealing with them all, threw them in a field, and is now probably just waiting for them to die. Some of them are actually really sweet, and I'd rather her give them away to someone so they can live out the rest of their lives healthily.. But no, these are her amazing perfect parade horses that are so great and fancy and she wouldn't give them up for the world. Grrrr she makes me mad!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Call the Humane Society and let them know that if they refuse to do something within 24 hrs, you plan on blabbing this to the newspapers and radio stations, that you have pics of the condition of the horses. That might jar their pickles. (Canadian expression for wakeup call).


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Call the Humane Society and let them know that if they refuse to do something within 24 hrs, you plan on blabbing this to the newspapers and radio stations, that you have pics of the condition of the horses. That might jar their pickles. (Canadian expression for wakeup call).


Please take lots more pictures and make this a very public matter! How do your neighbors feel about this? Ask them to help by calling the Humane Society, Sheriff's and newspapers. Put the pictures on Facebook.
The picture of that starving gelding made me sick:-(


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Please take lots more pictures and make this a very public matter! How do your neighbors feel about this? Ask them to help by calling the Humane Society, Sheriff's and newspapers. Put the pictures on Facebook.
> The picture of that starving gelding made me sick:-(


Fun fact: my neighbor is a VERY opinionated vet. He's a great guy, really. He's called the cops on her before but nothing happened. Nobody really is educated or cares about horses out here so newspapers won't care and cops would arrest her but then the horses would just be abandoned there. We got ahold of the humane society though and I think they're going to HOPEFULLY start an investigation. 

If that picture made you sick, you woulda hated seeing the place. Or how the gelding could hardly make it home. Or how bad the dogs were. :-(


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Alright guys. It's been a few days and I haven't heard anything one way or the other from the humane society on if they are for sure going to start an investigation or not. 

Plan B: because I feel REALLY awful about what these animals are dealing with, I'm calling my 'twin'. (Not twins, we just have the same first names and it confuses like everyone) She helps run the local hoofbeats for hope with her mom, and is also our 4-H leader. I'm going to tell her what's going on, see what she thinks we can do about relocating them if the cops determine that we can, and then we'll get ahold of the sheriff when we have people ready to board these horses and dogs. 

Wish me luck, I'm officially freaking out. :shock:


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

_Call the Humane Society every hour on the hour_ until going out there and doing something is better than hearing your voice again-*"The Squeaky Wheel Gets The* *Grease"* mindset.... He's not a vet, he's a "Quack/Animal Abuser". Hope your friend with the rescue can help with back-up from the authorities. Best of luck with your good efforts!


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Northernstar said:


> _Call the Humane Society every hour on the hour_ until going out there and doing something is better than hearing your voice again-*"The Squeaky Wheel Gets The* *Grease"* mindset.... He's not a vet, he's a "Quack/Animal Abuser". Hope your friend with the rescue can help with back-up from the authorities. Best of luck with your good efforts!


The vet wasn't abusing the horses? I'm confused about the quack comment. Doc has the mares that made the stud freak out when I was leading him.  he's the good guy, but he WILL get sassy as all get out with ya. ESPECIALLY if you abuse your pets. 

I'll call the humane society more and I just shot Staci's mom an email with pictures giving her the basic info. I'm gonna show doc the pictures of the dogs and see what he thinks we can get done.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

OP, Quit making excuses, call the authorities. And keep calling!


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Taffy Clayton said:


> OP, Quit making excuses, call the authorities. And keep calling!


Making excuses, no. 

I'd hound the crap out of people about it if I knew there was somewhere to move the horses to. They sure as heck aren't going to stay on my property acting like that! I just don't want them to be more or less homeless, or just dumping problem horses on random people. That's why I'm working that part out first. 

I've never done this before, it's freaking me out a bit, and I'm trying to make sure everything works out alright. :-|


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Have you talked to the owner ? maybe put aside the comments, and just go talk to her and explain if she is having problems keeping the horses you would help her place the horses into good homes. Start with that starved gelding, he should bounce back with some good feed and a dewormer, and as for that stallion, removal of his 'brain' will make a lot diff in attitude. Someone may even want him as a gelding .


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like all the animals at that place needs help ASAP. If it were me I would call the local authorities every day until something was done.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, I'd keep calling and calling and calling and calling. Then call some more. I probably would tape the phone calls when there is no action - warn the humane society first that you will be taping the calls. No so much as a warning in legal terms, but to give them an opportunity to act NOW instead of being made to look like a non-caring, irresponsible organization funded by donations and govt support.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, great news!! 

I have no clue what they did because I can't get ahold of the lady now,but she wants to give me an update on it so I'll know more soon. But I haven't seen the stallion on the property, and the other horses have been moved to the big field and have gained tons of weight! I haven't seen the dogs either so I don't know about them but I'll give more updates as I know more.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Update?


----------

